

Dell confirms: Secure Boot disableable  - zokier
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/leading-pc-makers-confirm-no-windows-8-plot-to-lock-out-linux/4185?tag=nl.e539

======
zokier
I feel that I need to warn you; there seems to be pro-MS/anti-Linux bias in
the article.

------
JoshTriplett
While it helps that vendors don't (currently) stop users from installing
Linux, this still requires users to take additional complex and system-
specific steps before installation. That introduces one more barrier in what
has otherwise become a straightforward process.

------
robert_nsu
Two words: Hanlon's Razor

